# Santa Maria BBQ Pit and a Tri Tip



## Vermin999 (Jan 27, 2012)

Been wanting a Santa Maria grill for a while and finally went and picked one up today.  I had to break it in with a tri tip and red oak logs. Had to use my phone for the pics so they aren't that great.

20 X 30 Santa Maria style BBQ grill






Tri tip cooking away with a few sides. Corn, yellow peppers and some ranch style beans





While the tri tip was resting I put on some garlic bread





My plate. Weather is suppose to be outstanding so I gonna have fun this weekend figuring out how to cook on this grill!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations on the new grill John and a great looking first cook.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2012)

That's a great way to break in a grill!


----------



## Hookin Bull (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice!  With a little mesquite would make some super fine Texas ribeyes.  But you do have some great looking food on there.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice looking grill Vermin. I don't use my Santa Maria BBQ pit that much anymore. We only have three of us here for dinner at the most and half the time it's just my wife and myself. The SM style pit takes a lot of fuel and I can cook a couple of tri-tips on the Performer, snuff the coals and still have leftover charcoal for the next cook. Looking forward to more posts.


----------



## Crabnbass (Jan 28, 2012)

What an awesome addition to the arsenal. Looks like you are well on your way to having it figured out!


----------



## Griff (Jan 29, 2012)

V9 that looked great.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Texas 1836 (Feb 1, 2012)

That looks great Vermin!


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 2, 2012)

Outstanding! That's some really good looken grub. If you get an afternoon make a journey up to Irvine. You can get a years worth of oak. They got a pile of Red, White and Live Oak. You can pick our the red if you like. I just cook on all of it. Red is the strongest flavor then white and live oak has almost no flavor, that's what they cook over at the Salt Lick in Texas. It's the scrap pile and the pieces are perfect for our SM Grills. You can fill the back of your truck about 2 feet wide from tail light to tail light to the top of the bed for about $30 Bucks. 

http://www.woodhillfirewood.com/


----------



## Smoking in Dayton (Feb 4, 2012)

Never heard pf this type of grill before.  Seem reasonably priced as well.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Feb 21, 2012)

I love how the juice runs right into the garlic bread, best dipping sauce, looks amazing


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2012)

JIMMYJAM said:
			
		

> I love how the juice runs right into the garlic bread, best dipping sauce, looks amazing




daddy you are soooo right


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks good and I like the grill .........


----------



## TimBear (Mar 25, 2012)

That is a beautiful site!!!


----------

